# B14 back reflector



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

*back reflector*

anyone know how to take this thing off because im goin to paint it when i go to work on monday and i really dont want to cover up the back half of my car and waste all the paper and tape doing that i looked back there but because of my speaker box i dont have much room to lay back and get a good look any one out there that can help???


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

There are some nuts on the inside of the back trunk. Remove thoes nuts, and it should come off. Also disconnect the trunk lock mechinism, and the reverse bulbs.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yap, just like Nostrodomas said. It took me about 10 minutes to get the reflector out. It comes out with the backup lights just incase you didn't know. What color are you painting it? My car is black the the reflector was red so i just painted it black.. just like on this picture 
http://toxikshock.tripod.com/sentra//new_pics/new_Pics_10-28-03-002.jpg


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i just did this.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice, you painted the backup lights too?


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

b14_stelth im going to paint it the same color as my but i couldnt tell u what color my car it its like a greenish blue silver some funky ass color but i like it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Cool, post a picture if you can.. before and after :0


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i wouldnt mind painting my sentra, but the color is gray(looks purple to me).


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

ill see what i can do stelth


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool mercer, i forgot to take the pictures of my sentra before i painted the back reflector.. its kinda cool to have before and after pictures


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Mercer, Are you gonna paint the backup lights too?


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

naw just going to tape them up and put some bluelights or something thats close to the color of my car and i think im going to get some of that night shades and spay my tail lights. got to do something to make the ass end look half way decent


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i know exactly what you mean, the ass of the sentras are so ugly, thats why i put a huge ass wing on it..to make it look different. You should get altezzaz.. the ones i got look very nice
the are the ones with the black housing. One problem with them is that they leak.. but i just drilled few holes on the bottom of them and so far so good. All i need now is put some gasket sealer.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> *Nice, you painted the backup lights too? *


the round LEDs in the place of the stock reverse lights are my night constants/ break lights. my reverse lights are the clear 'turn signals' on the SEL tails and my turn signals are the stock brake lights.
______________
<I_I_O_____O_I_I> 
turn--reverse--brake brake-reverse-turn


btw. IMO DO NOT GET A BIG WING AND ALTEZZAS UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE CONSIDERED A RICER. seriously. (no offense to anyone, but that is what we call making a bad thing worse. just paint the panel and get some sel tails. dryboys black sentra looks sweet!!!


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

i like altezzas but it just seem that every car down here has them but i havent seen a single one with the back lights blacked out. the wing idea just dont fit me im a real laid back charactor and wings give cars that real aggresive look. i just want it to look real clean cut u know what im saying cause these crazy asses round here would try to race me everytime if i got out wit the kits and wings and stuff. i just want something that looks good and when i get the car all put together under the hood people would think its jus a clean ride then when they get burnt they can just shake they head while i ride off with they money hahahaha


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hehe yea thats what happens to me overhere, vets, civics, stangs, camaros, s2000s.. all wanna race with me just because my car looks that way. I hope to get a body kit next summer, maybe stillen, but i would really love to have R33 Omega front .. and extreme back and sideskirts


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *the round LEDs in the place of the stock reverse lights are my night constants/ break lights. my reverse lights are the clear 'turn signals' on the SEL tails and my turn signals are the stock brake lights.
> ______________
> <I_I_O_____O_I_I>
> turn--reverse--brake brake-reverse-turn
> ...


Sounds familiar


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice ride 1CLNB14, i wish my car looked that hot


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^^i knew it would!!! man, my car is just begging for a drop. after that im shaving the black side bumper things, antenna, and third brake light. still have plenty of time to decide on which kit too. i hope i win the lottery soon  . heh, yeah right.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hey xt_out, which kit r u thinking of getting? I got it down to like 3 choices, Stillen GTR, R33-Omega Front/Extreme sides/back, or Drift kit. I live in NJ ... and i think Stillen would be the best cause its not fiberglass and wont' break that easily when it snows here.
It doesn't look agressive but makes the car look a little bit lower. My sentra is dropped 2" front/back i think even stillen kit would look nice on it. What ya think


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> *Nice ride 1CLNB14, i wish my car looked that hot *


Thanks,

did you check it out on www.nwnismo.com ?


I really hope that my winter plans work out.

Yours is lookin' pretty damn good as well.
Are those the 5Zigen FNOR1 wheels?


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

xt_out how did to get your back like that its wicked i like it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

GTRsentra said:


> *xt_out how did to get your back like that its wicked i like it *


You mean like this?




























Scorchn200SX is tha man!


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah thats what i mean interseted in get something like that


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike (ScorchN200Sx) has not had computer access in a month or so.
I'll let him know that someone else is interested.

It's not cheap or easy.....


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Like how much you talk about for it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's not my call...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........a group buy or a big make of em would do good i think..........many of us badly want to replace that damn ugly bar.....and theres too many that have painted it......i would also be interested.......


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea if it was reasable..then i would probobly get it, i painted mine :0


----------



## B14INMIAMI (Oct 11, 2003)

1clnb14, im interested in 1 too.. if possible.. 
let me know
thanks
jorge


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ha ha ha. that would be a TON of work. i don't think a groupbuys gonna go anytime soon.
now some questions for sean (those are some great pics. haven't seen those ones yet!):
is that black interior i see (doorpanel)? could just be the picture but if it is did you get that from a se or paint it? that's what i want right there. im sure the se dash, center console, and stuff is EXPENSIVE AS ****! man. just looked at nwnismo again. i love your car. im definately coming to the next regional show you're at. i gotta see that. hmmm, while im asking you questions, ive been wondering for a while now where you got that sterring wheel cover. i saw a thread one time but couldn't find it in a search.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Lets see...

I'll talk to Mike tomorrow. I'll let him know that there is more interest in the rear trim panel.

The interior is indeed black. It came like that from the factory. I'm not sure, but maybe the 99 GXE LE's have the black interior as well. I'm happy it is black, I just hate the fabric on the door panels. I hope to have those covered in the near future.

The white/black leather steering wheel cover is from Wheelskins. I bought it from Greg, at Mossy. I also use a Velox wheel bonnet to cover the steering wheel at some shows. I also hope to have an aftermarket steering wheel in the near future....


Sorry this is so off topic....


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*I'm interested in a GB for the Rear Panel..*

hey 1CLNB14...
..yea, I'd be interested in buying the Rear Panel too.. ..hey, I really like your side-skirts..where'd you get 'em from??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *
> I just hate the fabric on the door panels. I hope to have those covered in the near future.
> *












I think they look bad too


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I picked up the GT-R skirts from Erebuni.

I don't know if Mike will be making any of the rear reflectors or not.

It's 100% his call.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Wow that interior fabric is bad, mine is just a dark grey.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

it will be gone soon enough....


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

what you gonna replace it with? crush velvet?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey, atleast your interior isnt the tan/brown color.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure what material I'm going to go with.

It really depends on if the car stays white.....


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Thanks guys,*

Looking good!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yo sean. you plannin on changin the color? that would be cool cuz i wouldn't feel like im copying you  ! j/k (not really)
what colors are you thinkin? i personally think the white is badass!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *yo sean. you plannin on changin the color? that would be cool cuz i wouldn't feel like im copying you  ! j/k (not really)
> what colors are you thinkin? i personally think the white is badass! *


Not really sure yet.
We are still throwing around ideas.

It may stay white/pearl


----------

